# Does he miss him?



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I recently broke up with my boyfriend and now Cooper won't stop whistling the same tune my ex used to whistle to him. Cooper doesn't even do mine anymore. Does that mean he misses my ex? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4eaccd


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sadly, most likely. He considers your ex a part of his flock and is probably trying to figure out where he has gone.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

That what I figured it was :-/ I was just hoping that wasn't the case. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rd40qf


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there anything I can do to help? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nl5a1h


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you have any old videos of your ex? Maybe play those for him so he can see and hear him. It might make him feel better.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

It's been a few months and he still does that whistle. Maybe it's just cause he likes to do it? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hxeutw


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Singerboy learned Schism by tool(the tune) i have not sung it to him in a year and he still sings it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely sounds like its a tune he likes to sing! If you don't like it, you can play other tunes for him to pick up on.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't mind him doing it, I was just worried that he was looking for him. Last thing I want is my little baby feeling sad.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wttnkb


----------

